# Canada 2nd on U.S. worst list of Countries fighting Knock-offs



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I saw this on some TV program last night... apparently Canada is #2 on the U.S.'s list of countries that are terrible at fighting knock-offs of merchandise. We 're apparently right under China, which is the worst. I can't believe it. I thought we wouldn't be in at least the top 5. It makes you wonder what our police forces really do.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

Hopefully my new line of Niki shoes will put us up a spot to number one...the Oakey sunglasses aren't selling enough units, but I assure you - those Chinese bastards are goin down. 

Oh, that reminds me...anybody want a Louis Viton purse for $10?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Kosh -- walking the Stittsville market is (was now they've closed it down) an accurate picture of just how bad Canada is with knockoffs.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Uh? Try eBay. The number of knock-offs (based in the US as much as anywhere else) is overwhelming. Especially high end fashion products. Google "genuine Louis Vuitton"......


----------



## Phil_MTL (Nov 26, 2004)

*Matisse, Picasso or Giacometti ?*

Check this eBay rip-off artist : http://search.ebay.ca/_W0QQsassZsignifyat
100% positive feedback selling "signed" painting imitations for six months.

Can't believe this...


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I Believe that the quality of the knockoffs are incredible, my brother has knockoffs of official Formula 1 Team jackets and man when we went to Montreal last year to watch the Canadian Grand Prix we couldn't tell the difference between the real ones that were selling in excess of 300.00 to the ones he bought from Hong Kong for 25.00 a piece.

Laterz


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Kosh said:


> I saw this on some TV program last night... apparently Canada is #2 on the U.S.'s list of countries that are terrible at fighting knock-offs of merchandise. We 're apparently right under China, which is the worst. I can't believe it. I thought we wouldn't be in at least the top 5. It makes you wonder what our police forces really do.


 Yeah, no kidding! Try walking on Yonge St in downtown Toronto. There are at least a few stores that sell knock-off brand name purses and wallets, etc. There is police everywhere on this strech of Yonge st.!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

_Knock Off?_ Worst. Van. Damme. Movie. Ever.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I think America is just angry with us and want to try to make us look bad, We have no knock off shops (That I know of) here in Halifax... I know that the "Experts" talk about the Economic impact of Knock Off items (ie: No Tax Dollars Collected) but in comparrison to Prostitution, Drugs, Dog Fights, you can make it Illegal and try to curtail it (spending tax dollars) as much as possible but nothing will be effective unless you get to the root of the problem.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Vinnie: I've been to Halifax, Bedford, Sackville, and Wolfville on several occasions -- the flea markets are just one place to pick up knock-offs. There may not be actual stores pre sé, as most individuals prefer to occupy places that are temporary (lower-end malls in kiosks that are rented by the day, week, month, etc.) I've seen some in Moncton, Fredericton, Montréal, Québec City, Ottawa, Toronto to just name a few... the quality ranges from near-perfect replicas (right down to the tag with the washing instructions on clothing), to downright butt-ugly ones with spelling errors (Tomy Hillfiger.)

The Super Exhibition is another great place to buy cheap knock-offs as well... when they're in town.

The root of the problem, to me, is the fact that nobody does anything to curtail it... the Police turn a blind eye, while some property managers allow anyone to rent space to do as they wish.

Heck, I picked up a pair of $10 "Harley Davidson" sunglasses at the Promenade de L'Outouais last weekend.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

My wife works in the Loss Prevention Field for a major Canadian retailer (and has worked for other major Canadian retailers in the past) and the counterfeit merchandise is a big problem.

Basically the Police don't do a thing unless they stumble upon it or the LP department finds counterfeit merchandise somewhere, then it's up to the retailer if they want to pursue it or not.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I worked in loss prevention too, I used to catch people stealing jeans all the time when I worked at winners. The root I am talkin about is that people actually want this crap. Quality, Schmality.... you can break a $10 dollar pair of sunglasses just as easeily as a $300 pair.

I would want a Knock Off Dual G5, but it would probly end up being a Dell inside


----------

